# Russell Apiaries



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

for those of you not aware, Russell got hit with tornadoes in 6 of his yards. Obviously, some of his queen deliveries will be delayed.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for The update, sure hope it's not too bad, been through a few incidents like that and they aren't any fun.


----------

